# NJ Guys- What Do You Think?



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

Any chance for over an inch tonight?? They are saying 1-2 in Southern Central Jersey, and Up to 1 inch North. I guess it has been so bad of late, that a dusting to 1 inch is exciting news around here. I think I leave the plow off for now though, being it is still over 40 degrees outside.

Vegas Odds: 5 to 1 says an umbrella will be a more effective weather tool than a shovel tonight.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

8pm put the plow,tailgate spreader on and put bagged salt in bed. A couple flakes coming down.Alarm set for 4am.Lets hope and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

My Quad's ready to plow, last I checked they were saying 1-3 possible here, but I'll beleive it when I wake up tomorrow at 5AM with enough snow to plow  I sure hope it comes, but I wouldn't be surprised if I wake up to nothing on the ground :crying: .


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

1 Pallet of Salt. in bed of truck... plow on trucks... Trucks are fueled and Alarm is set for 4AM. I really hope to wake up and see some white gold on the ground.. i know it is sad that we get so excited for 1-2 inches... well we got a Bum of a winter so far.. lets hope for a turn around.. Matt- i will call u maybe tomorrow if it does snow and i am doing my lots in the area... Have a good one... Good Luck all....


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm working the overnight at my regular job, so I left the truck at home with the plow on it. Don't want to jinx it to much.


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

I left the plow off the truck and the gas tank with only a quarter tank. I dont want to jinx myself or any one else!


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Yup, Plow is on truck is loaded with salt (Umbrella under seat) Im going to be a little sneaky about it.....Head out at 3 or 4am depending on snow.....I want to get out and plow before the rain hits to hard and washes it all away.....Put your PJ's inside out. Hopefully tomm we can post pictures of our storm!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

same here i didnt fill the truck with fuel and left the plow off i will set the alarm to 4 am just in case there is any white stuff on the ground by then


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

$*# #*$#($*(@ $#()$)(# [email protected]__([email protected]*$)(#_ #(# Thats all I can Say. We didnt even get a dusting!!! I hate NJ!!! I was watching the news and NY got Hit really good. I have a 7 1/2' Myers for sale. I will trade it for a box of paper clips.......


----------



## ToyotaPusher (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Ok, who filled their truck? Come on, fess up.....:realmad:


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

if i bought a rag top instead of a plow truck i would be up to my neck in snow right now  :realmad: :angry:


----------

